
Why IT Hates the iPhone - naish
http://macmegasite.com/node/4187
======
henning
Aren't these complaints why the upcoming iPhone enterprise stuff was announced
recently? <http://www.apple.com/iphone/enterprise/>

You know, coming up with innovative products that can delight users and
satisfy businesses is not easy.

